
The Hard Math Behind Bitcoin's Global Warming Problem - blondie9x
https://www.wired.com/story/bitcoin-global-warming/
======
Frogolocalypse
Oh please. If you want to reduce the environmental impact of bitcoin mining,
it is very simple. Just increase the cost of energy. It will make absolutely
zero difference to bitcoin.

